# Coral ID



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Anyone know that this is?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

uhhhh - its awesome - that's what it is!
It looks like a green setosa - even though i don't think they exist.
dibs for frags


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Looks like an acropora granulosa stump. They often come in a yellow/greenish color.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Dibs given to Marg 
Thanks Eric, I looked it up and I think you're right. 
Funny, until recently, all it's done is encrust on the rock, it's only recently started to grow up and out. Now it's growing pretty quick!


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

I think I saw something like that on Doctor Who in the 80's!


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

looks like someone dipped it in lake ontario


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Hahaha at both of you!


----------

